# هل هناك ماده يمكن ان توضع على الفازلين كمثبت مثل جيل الشعر



## chemist.ahmedfathy (20 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل هناك ماده بخلاف شمع البرافين يمكن أن توضع على الفازلين تجعلك يثبت على الشعر عند تعرضه للهواء مثل جيل التثبيت أم فقط شمع البرافين لانى أريد الفازلين له نفس القوام بداخل العلبه ولا ينشف وعند خروجه منه ووضعه على الشعر يثبت مثل الجيل فهل هناك ماده مثل ذلك , وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نعم هناك الاف المواد مش مادة واحده وبرده كلها على شكل بوليمرز بتاخد اسم مثبتات fixative وبتصمم لكل الاغراض سواء جل او واكس او سبراى انا اقدر الخص كلامك او طلبك في حاجة بيسموها Sensory الاحساس او في اقول اخرى After feel يعنى احساس المستهلك بعد الاستخدام ودا حضرتك من اساسيات تصميم المنتج انتى عايز المستهلك يحس بايه مع الاستخدام وبعد الاستخدام كل ده بتقدمه المثبتات على اختلاف انواعها بالتالى لما الموردين يقدمولك اختيارات لمثبتات لازم يكون عندك محددات اساسية للاختيارات اولها feel on hair يعنى الاحساس على الشعر هل هو Soft ناعم او flexible مرن او الاتنين مع بعض طبعا الاحسن يكون الاتنين مع بعض تانى حاجة flaking التساقط يعنى بالبلدى مش بيقع من على الشعر ودا طبعا لازم يكون اقل ما يمكن تالت حاجة clarity دا في حالة لو حضرتك عايز منتج شفاف رابع حاجة shine اللمعه على الشعر خامس حاجة high humidity retention يعنى يحتفظ بالشعر رطب لاكبر فترة ممكنه سادس حاجة اللزوجة سابع حاجة بى اتش للمنتج النهائى تامن حاجة film forming ان البوليمر بيقدر يحصله امتزاز على سطح الشعر ويكون طبقه رقيقة على الشعر بحيث ان يحافظ على كل صفات المنتج لاطول فترة ممكنه والخاصية دى بيقدمها البوليمر او انواع معينة من زيوت السيلكون تاسع حاجة انه مع الغسيل يطلع من الشعر بسهوله العاشرة بقى دى قمة الرفاهية ههههههه انك تاخد بالك من المناخ البيئى الى هيتم استخدام المنتج فيه من قبل المستهلك يعنى بلد حارة ولا برد ولا في شمس طول الوقت لو سيادتك حددت كل المعطيات دى في تصميمك للمنتج تقدر بسهولة تختار المثبت المثالى لمنتجك من بين المعروض في السوق بدون اى risk .
قصة بقى انه ينشف على الايد او انه يدوب على الايد دى ليها علاقة ب melting point بالشمع او الزيت المستخدم لو كانت درجة الانصهار هى درجة حراة الغرفة طبعا هيدوب على الايد وهكذا لما تفهم وتدرس مكونات منتجك تقدر تتوقع اسباب اى مشكله في منتجك وبالتالى تقدر تتلافى المشكلة بكل سهولة ويسر . بالمرة بقى يعنى علشان اخلص ضميرى لو برده عايز تدى المنتج احساس بالبرودة يا اما تستخدم مواد مخصصه للاحساس ده او في طريقة ان يكون في منتجك جزيئات ماء او جليسرين محبوسة بين جزيئات الشمع او الزيت وبيتم تحريرها مع الاستخدام واخونا المستهلك يحس ببرودة المنتج عند الاستخدام على الايد او الشعر. الى فات ده كله مش تعقيد دا ببساطة الفرق بين منتج بدولار ونفس المنتج ب 100 دولار . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس انت نعم الأخ ونعم العون , لافض فوك , وبصراحه انا سألت السؤال ده لانى فكرت أنى ممكن أعمل لمعه للأحذيه بالفازلين لانه ماده طبيعيه مطريه ومفيده للجلد بس عيبها انها مش بتنشف فكنت عايزلها مجفف مع الهواء سريع مش عارف حتوفقنى ولا لا بس فكره عجبتنى لانى لما قرأت عن ملمع الأحذيه التركى وجدت ان كله شموع فهل هناك مادة تستطيع تجفيف الفازلين مع الهواء سريعا بدون أن تؤثر على لمعانه .


----------



## 83moris (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراا جزيلا
طب انا بستخدم بي في بي k90 للجل 
النسبة المضافة منة كام تقريبا لعمل ثبات متوسط
وهل يوجد جل لا يحتوي علية اصلا


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه يعنى انت نقلتنى من الشعر للاحذية مش عارف اقول ايه بس جلد وشعر الانسان حاجة والتعامل مع جلود الاحذية حاجة تانية ههههههههههههه you made my day شكرا


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

83moris قال:


> شكراا جزيلا
> طب انا بستخدم بي في بي k90 للجل
> النسبة المضافة منة كام تقريبا لعمل ثبات متوسط
> وهل يوجد جل لا يحتوي علية اصلا


بالنسبة ل PVP K90 النسبة من 1.5 ل 3.0 %
تقدر كمان تضيف معاه PVP/VA E735 ومعاك النسبة لحد 9% لو هتعمل styling Mud


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> ههههههههههههههه يعنى انت نقلتنى من الشعر للاحذية مش عارف اقول ايه بس جلد وشعر الانسان حاجة والتعامل مع جلود الاحذية حاجة تانية ههههههههههههه you made my day شكرا



:7: اتمنى بس يا باشمهندس يكون كلامنا خفيف على قلبك ومتكونش زعلت من كتر اسئلتى .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> :7: اتمنى بس يا باشمهندس يكون كلامنا خفيف على قلبك ومتكونش زعلت من كتر اسئلتى .


لا يا ريس بالعكس دا شىء يسعدنى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يا موريس الباشمهندس محمد فاكرك هاتبيع فى دبى الصعايدة يا ابنى شعرهم ثابت من غير جيل اسالنى انا هههههههههههههههه كويس قوى انك تستعمل كاربابول يبقى كتر خيرك ههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=1]CLEAR SHAVING GEL[/h]

Lubrizol Advanced Materials Asia Pacific Limited


Phase A
ProductINCISupplier%-Deionised Water 67.93-Blue 1 (CI 42090), (0.10 %) 0.35Carbopol® Ultrez 201 PolymerAcrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer 1.20Zetesol NL-2 U2Sodium Laureth Sulfate (28%, 2 mole) 12.50-Sodium Hydroxide (18%) 0.40
B
ProductINCISupplier%Tego® Betain F 503Cocamidopropyl Betaine (40%) 2.50-Sodium Hydroxide (18%) 1.80
C
ProductINCISupplier%Edeta® BD4Disodium EDTA 0.02-Deionised Water 2.00
D
ProductINCISupplier%-Glycerin5 5.00Phenonip® XB6Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben (and) Ethylparaben 0.70Aloe Vera Gel Concentrate 10x CG7Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice 1.00Merquat® 33308Polyquaternium-39 (10%) 0.70Glucquat™ 1251 HumectantLauryl Methyl Gluceth-10 Hydroxypropyldimonium Chloride (25%) 3.00
E
ProductINCISupplier%Aquarys Shv. Ref. 52211469Fragrance 0.45Tween™ 2010Polysorbate 20 0.45


*Preparation:*
Phase A: Add dye solution to deionised water. Sprinkle Carbopol®
Ultrez 20 polymer on the water surface. After the polymer has t
horoughly wetted, mix for at least 10 minutes using slow agitation. Add
Sodium Laureth Sulfate with gentle mixing. Mix until uniform. Pre-neutralise
with Sodium Hydroxide (18%) to pH 5.0. Mix until uniform.
Phase B: Slowly add Cocamidopropyl Betaine to main batch. Neutralise
batch with Sodium Hydroxide (18%) to pH 6.0. Mix until uniform.
Phase C: In a separate vessel, dissolve Disodium EDTA in deionised water,
when dissolved add phase C to main batch.
Phase D: Add ingredients in order with mixing to the main batch, mix well
after each addition.
Phase E: In a separate vessel, premix polysorbate 20 and fragrance.
Add the fragrance premix to the main batch. Mix until uniform.
*Notes:*
Properties
Appearance: Clear blue gel
pH: 5.7–6.3
Viscosity: 14000 – 20000 mPa·s (Brookfield RVT @20 rpm, 25°C, #6
spindle, measured after 24 hours)
Yield value: 800–1400 dyn/cm2
Turbidity (NTU) 10 – 20 (HF Scientific, Inc. Micro 100 Turbidimeter)
Stability: Passed 6 weeks (ongoing) at RT, 45, and 55 45°C
Passed 5 freeze/thaw cycles
Suppliers
1 Lubrizol Advanced Materials Inc. (Noveon®* Consumer Specialties)
2 Zschimmer & Schwarz 3 Evonik 4 BASF 5 Protameen
6 Clariant 7 Concentrated Aloe Corporation 8 Nalco
9 Essential Compositions 10 Croda




While every effort has been made to reproduce these formulations correctly, the Publisher of this website cannot accept any liability for the information presented. All formulations are provided in good faith, but no warranty is given as to accuracy of information or results, or suitability for a particular use, nor is freedom from patent infringement to be inferred. Formulations are offered solely for consideration by the participating manufacurers. Continued use of this web site infers acceptance of this disclaimer.


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه الصعايدة على راسى اجدع ناس . رائع استاذ عبدالقادر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انت اللى اكثر من رائع . على فكرة مش عارف رسالتى وصلت ولا لا كنت باقولك انى اشتريت عدد 2 مفاعل 3.5 متر مكعب


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انت اللى اكثر من رائع . على فكرة مش عارف رسالتى وصلت ولا لا كنت باقولك انى اشتريت عدد 2 مفاعل 3.5 متر مكعب


لا يا باشا مفيش حاجة وصلتنى الرسالة دى اخر رسالة وصلتنى بتاع الاسناد بس ومبروك على المفاعل الجديد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مبروك علينا ياريس


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا علي التركيبة لكن لي اسستفسار هل هذا مثبت شعر ام ما معني جيل حلاقة شفاف ام لغسيل الشعر 
لانة يحتوي علي تكسبون


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

معذرة استاذنا الكبير...........هذة ليست تركيبة هذة مجرد مصطلحات وترجمتها اين التركيبة والنسب ولك الشكر


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

اين النسب يااستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل هذا المنتج يصلح ككريم حلاقة او معجون حلاقة *


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المقدمة


----------

